# Hi



## lesschofield (Sep 25, 2008)

HI iam a new member and i own a hymer b554  iam based in somerset


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 25, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome to the site 
come and join the wildies,they dont bite(well not always)
lots of fun and  advice if you  need  it.

Weez


----------



## Trevor (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there lesschofield and welcome,


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 25, 2008)

welcome from me we are a great bunch on here any info you need fire away someone is bound to know an answer


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 26, 2008)

*Welcome*

A warm welcome to you Les enjoy the wildside lots of great info here.Andy


----------

